# Howdy from Ontario Canada



## organicalfalfa (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi all my name is Jonathan, i am 28 years old and a farmer. My operation is a mix of hay and small grains and it is all certifed organic.


----------



## chetlenox (Jun 5, 2008)

Welcome to the board, Jonathon! I'm pretty sure you will find that there is a wide variety of geographies and farm types represented here... and folks are quite friendly.

Chet.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Welcome to hay talk. Make yourself at home. There is lots of good info on here.

Is there much of a premium for organic hay?

Is it dairy hay or for horses or other livestock?

Tim


----------

